# Ah, the sex appeal of orchids



## bwester (Sep 2, 2007)

http://www.abc.net.au/science/news/stories/2007/2009564.htm


----------



## practicallyostensible (Sep 2, 2007)

That's spectacular.


----------



## cyp8472 (Sep 2, 2007)

Reminds me of my ophrys.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 2, 2007)

cyp8472 said:


> Reminds me of my ophrys.


 Do you have the one that looks like a fly?
Someone had one on ebay last week, it was really neat!
Plants are smart!


----------



## bwester (Sep 2, 2007)

my bulb. phalaenopsis is realllll sexy when it blooms........


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 2, 2007)

:drool:I can just imagine, I'm sure it attracts suitors from miles away!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 2, 2007)

i like a lot of the similar articles listed at the bottom of the page


----------



## cyp8472 (Sep 2, 2007)

goldenrose said:


> Do you have the one that looks like a fly?
> Someone had one on ebay last week, it was really neat!
> Plants are smart!



The ones I have look like bees and wasps. I have one that is called the fly orchid but it looks more like a wasp to me.


----------

